# auto flowering breeding



## ganjadude11 (May 25, 2009)

the more i cross breed different autoflowering strains together the more potent they will get right? right now im breeding lowryder with dutch passion tundra it's a mix between passion#1 and a mexican ruderalis, so if i breed these two together would i end up with a strain that is more potent then the parents? and do the traits from the male flower mostly decide what the new strain will be like? becuase i going to use a male lowryder with a female tundra


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (May 25, 2009)

ganjadude11 said:
			
		

> the more i cross breed different autoflowering strains together the more potent they will get right? right now im breeding lowryder with dutch passion tundra it's a mix between passion#1 and a mexican ruderalis, so if i breed these two together would i end up with a strain that is more potent then the parents? and do the traits from the male flower mostly decide what the new strain will be like? becuase i going to use a male lowryder with a female tundra



No--there is no reason to think that the offspring will be more potent.  Breeding for certain characteristics requires many generations of picking the best possible parents and breeding.  There is also no reason to believe that the passion#1 will be more dominant than the ruderalis.  There is no way to tell what traits will come from what parents.  This is the reason that breeding takes many generations of picking the best of the best.


----------



## Hick (May 26, 2009)

....."mexican ruderallis"......? :confused2:..


----------



## leafminer (May 26, 2009)

Yeah RIGHT! No stinkin' ruderalis over this side of de bordah!


----------



## BioShaman (Jul 5, 2009)

Not necesarlly


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Aug 7, 2009)

Your going to have to grow out all the resulting beans and pick the pheno types you desire out of them all. Then breed the ones you wanted out of it.

I dont know if you will increase in overall thc of either by themself. But if one is high in CBDs and the other is low or nonexistent. Youll just cut that in half basically. 

Now I was reading an article about the use of Haze in breeding. Said Haze, even of a low value. Would increase the potency of a strain. And thats why its used in about everything. But it wont increase if a strain already has the Haze genes in it. It would just loop it back around more to the Haze. 

Now in some strains. The ruderalis can become dominate. And after a few generations, can have the tendency to rub out the other traits. Ruderalis Skunk had that issue in the 80s. Then it kind of just vanished off the face of the earth for years because of it. Now Sensi has brought it back out. Dont know if even they were able to fix that issue. But it is why they stopped production of that brand for years.


----------

